# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Развлечение гостей в начале праздника

## Irisska

Ведущая:

Взгляните, дорогие гости, в одежде какого цвета вы пришли на праздник


Кто пришел в одежде красного цвета? Это люди радостные, красивые, независимые, ценят полноту жизни. Всегда готовы к любви, в смысле, к большому чувству. Предпочитают отпуск и каникулы проводить на юге.


Кто в одежде белого цвета? Часто наивные, честные люди, с незапятнанной репутацией, добрые и порядочные. Предпочитают отдыхать среди снежных равнин и белых медведей.


Черный цвет одежды говорит о том, что перед нами талантливые люди, которые способны околдовать абсолютно всех. Любят черную икру и черный кофе. Сексуально привлекательны, плодовиты во всем! Отдыхать любят на даче у любовников.


Одежда синего цвета гарантирует у их обладателей благородное происхождение, романтичность. Это верные, славные люди, переживают буквально за всё и за всех. Отдыхать любят везде, лишь бы лететь самолетом или плыть на корабле.


Зеленый цвет наряда говорит о том, что это люди, обуреваемые надеждой и мечтой. Всегда свежи и привлекательны. Для отдыха предпочитают ближний лес.


Кто пришел в одежде желтого цвета? Это люди приятные, теплые, романтичные, но... коварные. Из украшений предпочитают золото. Стремятся занять место в высшем сословии. Отдыхать любят на "Золотых песках". Слушать любят "Золотое кольцо", любят, чтобы их называли "Золотце".


*Добавлено через 16 минут*
Знакомство.
Приветствие.


Кто пришел на праздник наш?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
А кто просто отдохнуть,
Не стесняйтесь тоже.

Кто пришел «навеселе»,
Хлопайте в ладоши.
Кто же выпить не успел
Не стесняйтесь тоже.

Кто пришел сегодня в юбке?
Хлопайте в ладоши,
Ну а в брюках кто пришел,
Не стесняйтесь тоже.

Кто помылся накануне?
Хлопайте в ладоши.
А кто в баню не сходил,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

У кого курносый нос?
Хлопайте в ладоши.
У кого он не курнос, 
Не стесняйтесь тоже.

Настроенье лучше всех?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
У кого же на нуле,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!




_____________________________________


Игра - кричалка.
«Ты по рюмочке налей»

Разделить зал на две части. Одна сторона говорит фразу -  «Гостей водкой напоить». 
Вторая - «Ты по рюмочке налей!» 

 Ведущий читает сти¬хи, а гости по очереди  хором кричат  фразу. 

День сегодня необычный ¬
Повод есть у нас отличный. 
Праздник надо бы обмыть ... 
 «Гостей водкой напоить». 

Будем дружно танцевать, 
Песни петь, в игры играть.
 А чтоб было веселей ... 

«Ты по рюмочке налей!» 

День победы отмечаем, 
Гостей с радостью встречаем.
 Как же всем им угодить?

Гостей водкой напоить. 

Мы программу составляли, 
Конкурсы вам  сочиняли, 
А чтоб игры шли резвей,

Ты по рюмочке налей! 



Ладно-ладно, не кричите 
И соседей не будите! 
Наливайте же скорей 
За праздник, и за всех гостей! 

____________-

ХЛОПАЛКА

Снегом искристый наш вечер сверкает!
Праздники ведь нечасто бывают.
Чтобы ваш праздник совсем был хорошим,
Давайте похлопаем вместе в ладоши!

Ах, эти праздники! Цветы и подарки!
Гости нарядные, полные чарки!
И поздравленья и комплементы,
И пусть зазвучат  аплодисменты!

Вы покоряете всех добротой!
Светом в глазах, души широтой!
Лучше гостей нам не сыскать,
Давайте скорее рукоплескать!

Будет веселье сегодня искриться,
В танцах стремительных будем кружиться,
Смейтесь побольше и пойте позвонче!
Рук не жалея хлопайте  громче!

Время пришло от души веселиться,
Пусть расцветают улыбками лица!
Станет наш праздник просто сенсацией!
Пусть все утонет в море оваций!

________________

*Приветствие гостей*

Ведущая:

Дорогие молодожены! Сегодня к вам на свадьбу приехали гости из разных улиц и поселков. Давайте поприветствуем их.

Приехавших из разных регионов гостей присутствующие приветствуют 	аплодисментами. 			

Отставьте стаканы, и вилки  все бросьте, 
Встречаем! С улицы  Новой гости! 

С  Красноармейской пришли друзья, 
родные,
Покажитесь, кто ж вы такие!

С Кировской улицы друзья 
и родственники есть?
Мы очень рады, что вы сегодня  здесь!

А теперь приветствуем поскорей 
С Харитонова долгожданных гостей!

А сейчас встречаем соседний Регион, 
Поселок Ясное, вам низкий поклон!

Все встречи отменив, дела свои бросив, 
Пришли к нам с улицы  Лесной гости!

С Октябрьской пришли родные, друзья! 
Без вас нам сегодня никак нельзя!                   

Теперь попросим всех гостей подняться 
И в руки взять наполненный бокал,				 
С тем, кто напротив,	выпить и поцеловаться! 
Такой на нашей свадьбе ритуал! 

С праздником!

----------


## Polli

я иногда провожу кто в одежде какого цвета пришел но поняла что больше эта идея нравится старшему поколению, молодеж как то не очень на нее реагирует (((

----------


## Irisska

СОГЛАСНА

----------


## ANLeva1

*Когда гости только сели за стол!*

Посмотрим с каким настроением пришли гости поздравить новобрачных.
Помашите правой рукой нашим молодым и всем гостям..
- Положите правую руку на плечо соседу справо, скажите совое имя, этот сосед справа будет следить за тем сколько вы выпили. 
А теперь помашите левой рукой нашим молодым и всем гостям...
- Положите левую руку на плечо соседу слева, скажите свое имя, этот сосед слева следить за тем чтобы вы непропустили ни одной рюмочки.

Отлично. Настроение у всех прекрасное и мы можем начинать свадебное торжество.

----------

fraerzzzz (29.08.2018), Pro.prazdnik (19.01.2017), Антонина Муравьева (26.01.2016), Лилия21 (08.05.2017), Чудинка (01.05.2017), Юлия Непоседа (31.01.2017)

----------


## ANLeva1

Тили тили тесто, вот у нас невеста
Плечики творожные, рученьки пирожные
Свет еще не видел милую такую.
Аплодисменты невесте, поприветствуем ее.

Наш жених как никогда, распрекрасен как всегда
Для семьи добыдчик, теще не обидчик.
свет еще не видел такого сокола ясного, парня прекрасного.
Аплодисменты жениху, поприветствуем его.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Посмотрим с каким настроением пришли гости поздравить новобрачных.
> Помашите правой рукой нашим молодым и всем гостям..
> - Положите правую руку на плечо соседу справо, скажите совое имя, этот сосед справа будет следить за тем сколько вы выпили.
> А теперь помашите левой рукой нашим молодым и всем гостям...
> - Положите левую руку на плечо соседу слева, скажите свое имя, этот сосед слева следить за тем чтобы вы непропустили ни одной рюмочки.


спасибо,воспользуюсь!

----------


## Римма Казань

Всем привет!!! А я недавно попробовала вначале, пока не было молодых, познакомиться с гостями и сказала, что :"Многие конечно же друг друга знают, но не знают многих секретов, которые хранятся в душе у человека" и играем в игру "По секрету Вам скажу"!

----------


## лилечек

> Когда гости только сели за стол!
> 
> Посмотрим с каким настроением пришли гости поздравить новобрачных.
> Помашите правой рукой нашим молодым и всем гостям..
> - Положите правую руку на плечо соседу справо, скажите совое имя, этот сосед справа будет следить за тем сколько вы выпили. 
> А теперь помашите левой рукой нашим молодым и всем гостям...
> - Положите левую руку на плечо соседу слева, скажите свое имя, этот сосед слева следить за тем чтобы вы непропустили ни одной рюмочки.


Провела на корпоративе! Получилось здорово! Они потом еще сами друг другу об этом напоминали...






> играем в игру "По секрету Вам скажу"!


У меня это делает "Цыганка", очень весело проходит, но по-моему, лучше все-таки не совсем в начале...

----------

ЮленьКо (03.12.2017)

----------


## ANLeva1

*лилечек* 


Ну и замечательно. У меня тоже класно проходит:smile:

----------


## Yuli4ka

> Когда гости только сели за стол!
> 
> Посмотрим с каким настроением пришли гости поздравить новобрачных.
> Помашите правой рукой нашим молодым и всем гостям..
> - Положите правую руку на плечо соседу справо, скажите совое имя, этот сосед справа будет следить за тем сколько вы выпили. 
> А теперь помашите левой рукой нашим молодым и всем гостям...
> - Положите левую руку на плечо соседу слева, скажите свое имя, этот сосед слева следить за тем чтобы вы непропустили ни одной рюмочки.
> 
> Отлично. Настроение у всех прекрасное и мы можем начинать свадебное торжество.



Мне понравилось. Спасибо!!

----------


## Shams

> Тили тили тесто, вот у нас невеста
> Плечики творожные, рученьки пирожные
> Свет еще не видел милую такую.
> Аплодисменты невесте, поприветствуем ее.
> 
> Наш жених как никогда, распрекрасен как всегда
> Для семьи добыдчик, теще не обидчик.
> свет еще не видел такого сокола ясного, парня прекрасного.
> Аплодисменты жениху, поприветствуем его.


 А продолжение..... Я делаю со всеми родители тоже участвуют.....
Воть кому нуно...... Естественно имена свои встовляем.....

Свадебная презентация.

Чтобы свадьбу здесь сыграть,
Нужно всем сейчас узнать,
Кто есть кто: кто сват, кто зять,
Кто есть тёща, так сказать.
Прошу всех принять участие
В свадебной презентации.
Тили – тили тесто,
А вот и невеста,
Плечики творожные,
Рученьки пирожные.
Поприветствуем невесту,
ЮЛЮ дорогую,
Свет ещё не видел, милую такую.

Наш жених, как никогда 
Раскрасавец хоть куда,
Для семьи добытчик,
Тёще не обидчик.
Поприветствуем жениха,
Вову дорогого,
Мир ещё не видел молодца такого.

Тёща – добрая душа – 
Очень даже хороша,
На кого не взглянет,
Что рублём одарит.
Поприветствуем Альбина Алексеевна
Тёщу дорогую,
Свет ещё не видел счастливую такую!

А свекровушка – душа
Тоже очень хороша,
Вырастила для невесты
Удалого молодца!
Поприветствуем все вновь Надежда Ивановна
Распрекрасную свекровь!

Рядом с тёщей дорогой
Тесть сидит, счастливый такой.
Ну-ка, все дружно,
Ну-ка, все вместе
Поприветствуем Виктор Николаевич
Славного тестя!

Дамы и господа, а вот и свёкор,
Скромен с виду, но весел и добр.
Поприветствуем (Семена Семеновича)
Свата удалого, свёкра дорогого!

И вновь приятное волнение,
Почётных гостей представление.

Приветствуем и молодой семьи благодетелей,
Приветствуем замечательных свидетелей!

Какая свадьба без гостей,
Без родственников и друзей!
Приветствуем гостей дорогих,
Не бывает свадьбы без них.

Итак, друзья, пора настала
За этим праздничным столом
Наполнить всем свои бокалы
Пьянящим свадебным вином!

----------


## светик3266

Молодец-пусть пошевелятся за столом.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Молодец-пусть пошевелятся за столом.


Наверно самое сложное -это первый час застолья, чтоб не скучно , но и нагруженно....

----------


## Марина Дудник

> Свадебная презентация.
> 
> Чтобы свадьбу здесь сыграть,
> Нужно всем сейчас узнать,
> Кто есть кто: кто сват, кто зять,
> Кто есть тёща, так сказать.
> Прошу всех принять участие
> В свадебной презентации.
> Тили – тили тесто,
> ...


Автор этого произведения ныне покойный шоумен из Уфы, Олег Тимофеев. Вообще я очень ему благодарна за все его наработки, которыми пользуется вся страна. А вам , девочки за то , что вы их используете. Вспоминайте Олежку, творите сами и с его помощью. Я уверена он был бы доволен!!!

----------


## Shams

*marisha612*,
Конечно же вы правы это материал Олежки... Мы с ним были знакомы с 1993 года Познакомились в Тюмени на конкурсе культорганизаторов....
Если чесно я в шоке... я не знал что он умер.... пишу со слезами на глазах... (Админы не сочтите за флуд)
*marisha612*, Напишите пожалуйста подробности в личку... глубоко скорблю....пусть земля ему будет пухом.... очень хороший человек......

----------


## Сенова Оксана

«Блиц – знакомство»

Затея проводится по принципу блиц-интервью, когда участникам, на выбор ведущего, задается только один вопрос.

Ведущий. (Подходит к одному из зрителей.) Добрый вечер! Меня зовут Оксана. Как вас звать-величать?
Зритель. Светлана!
Ведущий. (В зал.) Есть ли в зале еще Светланы? Встаньте, пожалуйста.… Спасибо!

Ведущий подходит к другому участнику.

Ведущий. Добрый вечер! Я родилась под созвездием Рыбы, под каким знаком зодиака родились вы?
Зритель. Я – Телец!
Ведущий. (В зал.) Есть ли в зале кто родился под созвездием Тельца?.. Покажитесь, пожалуйста.… Спасибо!

Ведущий подходит к следующему участнику.

Ведущий. По восточному календарю я принадлежу году Кабана. А вы?
Зритель. Я родился в год Быка!
Ведущий. Есть здесь еще быки? Извините, те, кто родился в год Быка?.. Спасибо!

Ведущий подходит к другому участнику.

Ведущий. Я работаю в сфере культуры. Кто по профессии вы?
Зритель. Я врач!
Ведущий. Есть ли среди вас медики? Покажитесь.… Спасибо!

Подходит еще к одному участнику.

Ведущий. , я все еще мечтаю о большой и светлой любви. О чем мечтаете вы?
Зритель. Знаете, я тоже мечтаю о любви!
Ведущий. Друзья, кто еще мечтает о ней, то есть любви?.. Спасибо!

Дорогие мои, у меня к  вам вопрос: у вас хорошая память?.. Прекрасно!
Тогда скажите, сколько в зале Светлан?.. 
Сколько тех, кто родился под созвездием Тельца?..
Сколько человек из присутствующих принадлежат году Быка?..
Сколько с нами медиков?..
Сколько тех, кто мечтает о большой и светлой любви?..
Какой первый вопрос я всем вам задал?..
Все-таки первый вопрос был: хорошая ли у вас память?

----------

nafanjaq (05.12.2018)

----------


## angel18

*Конкурс "Разминка"*

Все гости делятся на две команды. Посередине комнаты  проводится черта. Команды становятся по обе стороны от черты. На линию выкладываются воздушные шары. Нужно перекинуть на сторону противника как можно больше шаров

----------


## Елизавета II

> это шутка, да?


Да нет,конечно,образно!как было написано в нете скопировала.Всё остальное-полёт вашей фантазии!Не надо так буквально! :No2:

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> от шляпы отказываться нельзя - не то молодым в жизни везти не будет


вот смотрите,измените это фразу,придав ей положительный окрас: "от шляпы отказываться нельзя-в ней генерируется все прекрасное,что вы желаете молодоженам!Потом мы передадим эту массу счастья молодоженам".а потом повторяешь во время конкурса "выходите!не отказывайтесь-подарите молодоженам частичку счастья"
вроде,смысл тот же.Но эта манипуляция на слух и восприятие приятнее и позитивнее

----------


## angel18

*Круговая атака* 

На табуретке находится приз. Игроки стоят вокруг, взяв друг друга "под ручки", т. е. зацепившись локтями. По команде необходимо взять приз, при этом круг разорваться не должен. Кто смог взять, тот и победил.

----------


## AVRORA

У меня всегда очень хорошо проходит игра "Свадебный регламент". Я зачитываю регламент вечера, а гости, услышав в тексте какое-либо числительное, хлопают в ладоши аналогичное количество раз.
*СВАДЕБНЫЙ РЕГЛАМЕНТ*
Свадьба будет для гостей состоять из трех частей.
В первой части (не вопрос) соблюден официоз.
По регламенту смотри - главных тостов будет три:
Первый тост за молодых, за благополучье их,
Второй за тещу и свекровь, ну а третий - за любовь.
Как даст команду тамада - переходим к части два.
В этой части без сомненья мы услышим поздравленья.
В третьей части, вот так раз, будем кто во что горазд.
Будем петь и танцевать, новобрачных поздравлять.
Ждет Вас всех большой сюрприз, и, конечно, будет приз.
Не один, а целых пять сможем смело разыграть.
И по регламенту сейчас крикнем "Горько!" сотню раз!

----------


## ЕленаФл

Я иногда делаю прогноз на сегодняшний вечер.
А сейчас мы расскажем, что сегодня вам покажем,
как будем веселиться, и когда можно будет расходиться.
сегодня будем шуметь и песни петь, подарки дарить и горячительное пить,
смеяться и удивляться, нашего юбилярапоздравлять, имя его прославлять.
а еще вас ждут конкурсы и развлечения, поздравления и представления,
стихи, игры и шутки - словом, для отдыха - ни минутки!
Бокалы будем наполнять и юбиляра поздравлять!

----------


## Децима

Хорошо бы к этому конкурсу музыкальные нарезки подключить.

----------


## Децима

> передается палка по кругу,музыка стоп-у кого в руках палка-выходит и имитирует,то,что ему говорю Конкурс «палка - развлекалка»
> 
> клюшка:
> ты на льду ,не на полу 
> на коньках ведешь игру
> в руках клюшка хоккеиста 
> ,ты в своей игре неистов.
> и противнику в ворота
>  метко шайбу ты послал.
> ...


Еще новичок в отправке сообщений, пробую второй раз. к этому конкурсу уместно добавить музыку! Может у вас есть? Выложите, пожалуйста. А идея супер! есть чем порадовать своих гостей!

----------


## olesi4ka

Спасибо огромное за совет, обязательно воспользуюсь!

----------


## ЕленаФл

Найдено на просторах интернета.
Друзья мои, прошу вниманья!
на юбилеях повелось всегда
в застольях, шутках, начинаньях
руководит всем тамада.
и вот на эту вахту встав,
вас просим утвердить устав.
острить занимательно и метко,
ухаживать за соседкой,
придумывать разные сказки,
дамам - кокетливо строить глазки!
веселые тосты говорить,
и, конечно, подарки дарить.
участвовать в играх, шутках
и не скучать ни минутки!
смеясь до седьмого пота,
рассказывать анекдоты.
Наряжаться, задорно шутить,
и даже на головах ходить.
По желанию кушать и пить,
не стесняясь, добавки просить.
Вести себя натурально,
празднично и оригинально!
Итак, всем без исключения -
принять отличное настроение!
Что повелели вам - тому и быть!
Мы призываем вас устав обмыть!

----------


## Кусик

на свадьбе иногда делаю так: гости уже сидят за столами( я с ними поздоровалась, сказала что в этом зале рады вам.....они наполнили бокалы, приготовились к первому тосту) встречаем молодых, они занимают свои места за свадебным столом. я начинаю: когда корабль уходит в дальнее плавание есть традиция разбивать бутылку шампанского о борт корабля...но мы бить не будем, мы просто откроем,и чтоб торжество считалось открытым мы попросим самого настоящего мужчину( жениха )сейчас ее открыть. пока жених открывает,я спрашиваю: дорогие гости, вы готовы участвовать в конкурсах, готовы получать призы?они отвечают....так вот, кто словит пробку от бутылки шампанского- получит приз!!!!!ловят...я подхожу к этому человеку, спрашиваю имя и  громко объявляю...Николаю... предоставляется почетное право купить коляску для первенца наших молодых!!!!!бурные аплодисменты!!!!поверьте, смех гарантирован!

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

привет всем я здесь новичок , подскажу свой ход начала свадьбы , я обычно как только гости сели за стол представляю сваю команду произношу тост за молодых, после чего гости начинают кричать горька молодым , НО молодые зорания предупреждённые не целуются а сидят на своих местах и смотрят как будто не понимают что происходит , а гости то кричат  тут я начинаю а почему же наши молодожёны не целуются ,кто  то может крикнуть не умеют кто то не слышат и так далее , дело всё в том что нашим молодожёнам чего то не хватает , а чего в нашей жизни больше всего не хватает (денег)  первый свадебный па целуй , первое горька мы продаём с аукциона , увидит только один человек который выложит кругленькую сумму за это , и пошли торги . тот человек который купил па целуй подходит к молодым , свидетели прикрывают ширмочкой от гостей молодых и покупатель один наблюдает , а гостям говорим вы кричите кричите горька молодым , после окончания просим наших молодых ещё розочек для гостей горька. проходит всегда весело и задорно к тому же пополняется банк молодых . после всего я ещё раз произношу тост в честь новобрачных как только гости берут рюмочки начинаю с ними эстафету с правова края от вип стола по кругу к левому краю мол рюмку хлопнули соседа(ку) чмокнула сосед(ка) подскочила крикнула поздравляю тоже рюмку хлопнул соседку чмокнул соседка подскочила крикнула поздравляю и так далее , проходила всегда весело ))))))

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

*ДИМАРИКК*,  Все  денежные  сборы  обсуждаю  с  молодыми. Половина  вообще  отказываются  собирать  деньги, они  считают  это  неприличным.

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

а у нас наоборот молодые прям требуют побольше денежных сборов за 4 года работы не разу не встречал молодых которые бы откозалися )))))))))))))) :Grin:

----------


## Natalischa

Да видимо все молодожены делятся на 2 части: те которые сбор денег обожают, и те которые не хотят этого. Я обычно провожу сборы денег, НО в пределах разумного. Ну, например, как не собрать денег на младенца или когда невесту украли? Считаю, что такие конкурсы быть конечно должны, но не более 1-2, в крайнем случае 3 раз. Тоже много раз видела, как "продают" поцелуй, однако, мне это совсем не близко по душе. Во-первых, когда молодые доберутся до кафе, поцелуй уже далеко не первый, а во-вторых, целоваться ради денег на собственной свадьбе, как-то это мне не по душе. Извините, если что, это просто мое мнение.

----------


## Julkamaus

> *marisha612*,
> 
> 
> Дорогие друзья!  
> Я попрошу поднять левую руку тем, кто с большим удовольствием пришёл к нам на праздник ………………………(поднимают руки). 
> Теперь поднимите правую руку те, кто сегодня желает оторваться по полной программе ……………………… (поднимают руки). 
> О, я вижу поднятые руки и при чём сразу две. Давайте поприветствуем друг друга бурными аплодисментами ……………...
> (аплодисменты)!
> 
> ...






> Я попрошу поднять левую руку тем, кто с большим удовольствием пришёл к нам на праздник ………………………(поднимают руки). 
> Теперь поднимите правую руку те, кто сегодня желает оторваться по полной программе ……………………… (поднимают руки). 
> О, я вижу поднятые руки и при чём сразу две. Давайте поприветствуем друг друга бурными аплодисментами ……………...
> (аплодисменты)!


классно, надо попробывать так начать.

----------

Платона (24.07.2019)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Все  денежные  сборы  обсуждаю  с  молодыми. Половина  вообще  отказываются  собирать  деньги, они  считают  это  неприличным.


А у меня в прошедший сезон лишь единожды попросили такие сборы. Невеста захотела "отбить" торт. Спрашиваю у нее уже перед самым началом аукциона: "Ты действительно уверенна, что гости торт будут покупать? На мой взгляд они к этому совсем не готовы..." Со скрипом продали два кусочка (кажется, рублей по 250 :Vah: ) 

А все остальные пары четко оговаривали "Никаких денежных конкурсов" :Aga:

----------


## LABUH LEON

> А все остальные пары четко оговаривали "Никаких денежных конкурсов"


Действительно  в последнее время многие молодые пары ставят условие:Никаких продаж!Даже шампанское от молодых разыгрывается в конкурсах.

----------


## Nat20

Собирать деньги на свадьбе -это традиция , для того , что бы у молодоженов жизнь семейная была финансово благополучна . Согласна , многие просят деньги не собирать . А вот гости наоборот готовы к этому, я один раз не стала разыгрывать торт , по просьбе молодых , а гости мне претензию предъявили . В другой раз  не собрали деньги в ползунки , такие обидки были от гостей . Поэтому я молодых настраиваю на "ненавязчивый " честный  отъем денег у свадебного населения :)  А потом , те кто отказываются от денег , это личные комплексы , которые называются " я стесняюсь брать деньги " . Вот и "они"( денежки ) могут обидится и не приходить после свадьбы :((

----------


## LABUH LEON

> А потом , те кто отказываются от денег , это личные комплексы , которые называются " я стесняюсь брать деньги "


Это слишком категорично!Многие молодые пары считают "денежные конкурсы" унизительным для себя.

----------


## ДИМАРИКК

МНЕ КАЖЕТСЯ, ЧТО ВСЕ ДЕНЕЖНЫЕ СБОРЫ ЗАВИСЯТ ОТ МЕСТНОСТИ ПРОЖИВАНИЯ, У НАС В ГОРОДЕ МОЛОДЫЕ ДАЖЕ ТРЕБУЮТ ПОБОЛЬШЕ ДЕНЕЖНЫХ СБОРОВ, ПРИЕЗЖАЮ В ЕКАТЕРИНБУРГ РАБОТАТЬ, ТАМ НАОБОРОТ ОТКАЗЫВАЮТСЯ, ВЫВОД: ЖЕЛАНИЕ КЛИЕНТА ЗАКОН, ЛУЧШЕ ВСЕ СБОРЫ ОБСУЖДАТЬ СРАЗУ .

НАТАЛЬЯ, ПОЛНОСТЬЮ С ВАМИ СОГЛАСЕН ))) :Derisive:

----------


## weter2115

я новичок. Подскажите, где на форуме можно найти игры в виде эстафет, потому как ближе к завершению вечера, когда гости довольно подвыпивши идут на ура.

----------


## Носёнок

Спасибо! обязательно воспользуюсь.

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

В самом начале 1-3 тост  праздника развлечения должны или же отсутствовать вообще или  должны быть не навязчивы.... гости приехали с прогулки голодные... к тому же дайте им возможность поднять себе настроения рюмочкой- другой, познакомиться, пообщаться..... ..... Если дергать гостей каждые пять минут- то они могут нервничать... В начале развлекаем *словом*...!!!! Я лично начинаю активировать гостей с 4 тоста- Он у меня за друзей.   Вот тогда мы знакомимся... шутим, включаем момент игры...Хорошо пойдут какие либо кричалки, или шуточный массажи, какие либо медитации для поднятия настроения....-... Все что отвлекает их внимание на 5-7 минут...А первые три тоста направлены на молодых и родителей....там нужны определенные по силе материалы. . .

----------


## Тимофеева

Хорошо проходит игра, где люди, сидящие за столом, придумавают синонимы у слову "выпить". Последнему - приз!
Выпить - употребление алкоголя безотносительно количества и качества, так же используется как стиль жизни, например, он любил выпить.
Синонимы слова «выпить»
Бухать (алкать)
Вздрогнуть
Взять (хватить) лишка
Вкусить отравы
Вмазать
Врезать [по маленькой]
Вчехлить
Выкушать
Глотнуть [пивка]
Дернуть
Дерябнуть
Догнаться (добавиться)
Жахнуть
Жрать [водку]
Задушить зеленого змия
Залить глаза (зенки, уши)
Залить за галстук
Залиться
Запить (уйти в запой)
За]полировать
Заправиться
Заспиртоваться
Затушить пожар
Калить
Квасить
Кирять
Кушать [водку]
Лизнуть
Набраться
Надраться
Нажраться
Назюзукаться
Накатить
Накидаться
Налакаться (нализаться)
Напоить коней
Напузыриться
Нарезаться
Нарядиться
Насвинячиться
Наступить на пробку (присесть на стакан)
Натрескаться
Нырнуть в омут
Обмыть
Омочить рукава
Опрокинуть
Оросить (промочить) горло
[О]похмеляться
Остограмиться
Отдаться Бахусу
Отметить [это дело]
Пить - см. выпивать
По 50 (5 капель)
Поддавать
Повторить
Поправиться (полечиться)
Приговорить (прикончить)
Пригубить
Приложиться
Принять [дозу]
Принять (залить, заложить) за воротник
Принять на борт
Принять на грудь
Промочить горло [водичкой]
Пропивать
Пьянствовать
Раздавить баклашку (малыша, малька)
Размяться
Распить
Словить клина (белочку)
Согреться (выпить для сугрева)
Синячить
Сообразить (расписать) на троих
Спиться
Тяпнуть
Убраться, упиться
Употребить
Усосать (всосать, засосать)
Усугубить
Фестивалить (коктейлить)
Хлестать
Хлопнуть
Хряпнуть
Шлифануть

----------

ЛАНКОМ (29.03.2016), наталья севрюкова (20.03.2021), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Хорошо проходит игра, где люди, сидящие за столом, придумавают синонимы у слову "выпить". Последнему - приз!
> Выпить - употребление алкоголя безотносительно количества и качества, так же используется как стиль жизни, например, он любил выпить.
> Синонимы слова «выпить»
> ...
> Жрать [водку]
> Задушить зеленого змия
> ...
> Насвинячиться
> ...
> Усосать (всосать, засосать)


Объясните непонятливой! Вы ЭТО для набора сообщений, или действительно у Вас такое в практике???

----------


## Толмач

Всем привет! Перед вторым тостом рассказываю о том , что все мы сегодня на корабле. есть капитаны , молодые, команды , гости, и должны быть боцманы, те , кто этими командами Командуект. Свистки заранее клею скочем под стулья. Дальше поиски. Нашли Свистим вместе, звучит "Давай наливай" Потом спрашиваю без чего не обходиться не одна свадтба. Разные ответы , пока не скажут без горько. Сказавшему приз. Горько не обычное, молодые посвящают его одному из гостей и провожу аукцион, продаю это самое превое горько. Тост за первый поцелуй. А ещё протягивание верёвок из рукава в рукав и передача с поцелуями шаров, потом их подписывание. Что-то подсмотрел у собратьев по оружию, что-то подарил интернет, что-то додумал сам. В любом случае всем спасибо.

----------


## В РИТМЕ СЧАСТЬЯ

> В самом начале 1-3 тост праздника развлечения должны или же отсутствовать вообще или должны быть не навязчивы.... гости приехали с прогулки голодные... к тому же дайте им возможность поднять себе настроения рюмочкой- другой, познакомиться, пообщаться..... ..... Если дергать гостей каждые пять минут- то они могут нервничать... В начале развлекаем словом...!!!! Я лично начинаю активировать гостей с 4 тоста- Он у меня за друзей. Вот тогда мы знакомимся... шутим, включаем момент игры...Хорошо пойдут какие либо кричалки, или шуточный массажи, какие либо медитации для поднятия настроения....-... Все что отвлекает их внимание на 5-7 минут...А первые три тоста направлены на молодых и родителей....там нужны определенные по силе материалы. . .



Я тоже так считаю. у меня первые 3 тоста проходят за молодых, родители и зажигание семейного очага, , а уже после третьего начинаю шевелить народ.На четвёртый тост я вызываю на центр зала сестру, брата от жениха и от невесты или двоюродных, если нету родных, и спрашиваю, как они думают кто будет главным  в семье. У них свои варианты. Далее говорю, что сейчас все гости нам помогут определиться с выбором. Даю по 2 воздушных шарика (говорю что они будут символизировать наших жениха и невесту) розового цвета (например) сестре невесты, а два синих или зелёных брату жениха. Обычно если столы буквой П то брат пускает шары с одного конца стола, а сестра с другого конца стола, какого цвета шарики быстрее дойдут (цвет невесты или жениха) тот и будет главным в семье. Обычно народ очень активизируется, да и молодым очень хочется чтоб их  цвет дошёл быстрее другого.

----------


## Elenn

> В самом начале 1-3 тост  праздника развлечения должны или же отсутствовать вообще или  должны быть не навязчивы.... гости приехали с прогулки голодные... к тому же дайте им возможность поднять себе настроения рюмочкой- другой, познакомиться, пообщаться..... ..... Если дергать гостей каждые пять минут- то они могут нервничать... В начале развлекаем *словом*...!!!! Я лично начинаю активировать гостей с 4 тоста- Он у меня за друзей.   Вот тогда мы знакомимся... шутим, включаем момент игры...Хорошо пойдут какие либо кричалки, или шуточный массажи, какие либо медитации для поднятия настроения....-... Все что отвлекает их внимание на 5-7 минут...А первые три тоста направлены на молодых и родителей....там нужны определенные по силе материалы. . .


А можно подробней про шуточный массаж.:)

----------


## оригинал

Любовь приходит сказкою,
Началом всех начал.
Наш_______деву красную
Когда-то повстречал.
Ухаживал.обхаживал,
Всем сердцем,всей душой,
Дарил подарки разные,
Серьезный,деловой(озорной)
________долго думала,
Решала,как ей быть?
Такой красивый парень,
Ну,как не полюбить...
Прошли проверку временем,
И поняли:судьба,
В ответ на предложение,
__________сказала:ДА!
И вот,на пальцах-золото,
И нет счастливей глаз,
Вы любите,вы молоды,
Наш 1 тост-за вас!
(в прочерках-имена жениха и невесты)

----------

Аллник (15.01.2017)

----------


## оригинал

Предложение для тех ведущих,на чьих праздниках рассадка виновников торжества и гостей по отдельным столам(конечно,с нумерацией).ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЕ ПО СТОЛАМ.
-1 стол...Первыми бывают цари, короли,президенты.Президенты обычно приветствуют всех рукой.(встают,машут рукой всем гостям)
-2 стол.Цифра 2,...относится к людям влюбленным.Отправьте воздушный поцелуй молодым,гостям,а те,кто пришел парами,поцелуйтесь.((встают,воздушные поцелуи)
-3стол.Обычно,на троих соображают..и т.д.(вариантов множество,...у кого какие ассоциации)Здесь "убиваем 2 зайцев:и гостей представили,и гости друг друга поприветствовали...,конечно,все действие на муз.подложке).

----------

Museface (30.01.2017), zzz111 (03.04.2016), Нажия (18.12.2015), Семибратовец (06.12.2015)

----------


## ello

Да, а я после первого тоста, когда подвожу ко 2-у говорю, ну так…между делом: а как твердит народная молва: между 1-й и 2-й?....делаю паузу….и слышу верный ответ перерывчик не большой (причем хором отвечают) а я дальше продолжаю: верно! все довольны тамадой!!! Реакция…обалдеть. Пока это выражение еще мало на слуху, реагируют отлично, те кто сидит ко мне спиной, аж оборачиваются, а улыбок….тьма. может здесь нотка наглости есть, но мне она только на пользу.:tongue:


Спасибо за такой прикольчик, очень понравилось, просто и со вкусом, скопировала, спасибки!!!!

----------

oxanaageeva (16.08.2018)

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> а я дальше продолжаю: верно! все довольны тамадой!!!


А если крикнут :"Нет!"

----------


## оригинал

> Цитата Сообщение от ello Посмотреть сообщение
> а я дальше продолжаю: верно! все довольны тамадой!!!
> А если крикнут :"Нет!"


!Из 50 человек-гостей одно "нет" обязательно найдется! (даже если это прозвучит шуткой-неприятно).

----------


## оригинал

> а у нас наоборот молодые прям требуют побольше денежных сборов за 4 года работы не разу не встречал молодых которые бы откозалися ))))))))))))))


Сейчас многие делают затею на свадьбе-"Свадебный магазин",у меня еще руки до этого не дошли,но говорят-удачно проходит.Правда,подготовка к этому требуется,и затраты дополнительные..,но "овчинка выделки стоит..."

----------


## ненька

> Сейчас многие делают затею на свадьбе-"Свадебный магазин",у меня еще руки до этого не дошли,но говорят-удачно проходит.Правда,подготовка к этому требуется,и затраты дополнительные..,но "овчинка выделки стоит..."


А с этого места можно поподробнее...

----------


## РУБЕЖАНКА

> я дальше продолжаю: верно! все довольны тамадой!!! Реакция…обалдеть.


не совсем понятно- к чему это????? Юмор...какой-то странный...да и соглашусь, что реакция гостей может быть неадекватной....




> свадьбе-"Свадебный магазин",


Ну очень заинтриговали.....готовы даже потратиться...., чтоб "овчинку" заполучить...Поделитесь пожалуйста...

----------


## оригинал

> Ну очень заинтриговали.....готовы даже потратиться...., чтоб "овчинку" заполучить...Поделитесь пожалуйста...


Девочки,тратиться будут заказчики,я завтра все подробно изложу,обещаю!Найду первоисточник,-и подробненько,по пунктам..

----------


## Холява Лариса

> !Из 50 человек-гостей одно "нет" обязательно найдется! (даже если это прозвучит шуткой-неприятно).


Ответила бы так : "Правильно! И мне бы тамада  с одной одной рюмки не понравилась. Поэтому и предлагаю наполнить по второй".

----------

Лилия21 (08.05.2017), Нажия (18.12.2015)

----------


## ello

> А если крикнут :"Нет!"


Дорогие коллеги, нужно отшучиваться если крикнут "нет", подойти к тому человеку и в шутку спросить, а почему не довольны и как-то этот момент обыграть,  импровизировать, так ещё веселей будет. Лично я люблю на ходу шутить, без подготовки,  когда есть отдача. Но спасибо, что заметили буду готова и такому!!! :::))))

----------


## оригинал

Добрый вечер! Пояснения по "Свадебному магазину"... Первоисточник найти не удалось,информация через третьи руки.Может что-то "навеет" и придумаете свое.Мои мысли уже "в пути". Буду реализовывать,излагаю суть вперемешку со своими комментариями.
Идея:свадебный магазин-это эксклюзивные призы для гостей и помощник в вопросе:как развлечь гостей. На отдельно оформленном столе вывеска:_________SHOP (в прочерке можно фамилию молодоженов,по названию свадьбы,если тематика,можно просто свадебный шоп;-это мои дополнения).Магазин представлен :напитки (шампанское ,вода,алкогольные напитки с торговой маркой -фото молодоженов. СД-диски,шоколад,пазлы(для детей на свадьбе,а можно и взрослые пазлы),магниты,кружки,футболки.....,все с символикой торговой марки! 
На магнитах-"будьте счастливы ,как мы!"(фото), именные шоколадки Светланка ,Аленка,Димочка и т. д.

Чтобы получить подарок,нужно "зарабатывать  именную валюту".Т.е.нужны будут денежные купюры разного достоинства(сувенирные,с фото,датой свадьбы в серии купюры)-это поощрения самым активным за участие в свадебной игре.(Первым вышел на танцпол?Произнес тост? Вышел на конкурс? и прочие заслуги).
Получить купюру-это тоже подарок.Цены в свадебном магазине установлены.Гости 2подсаживаются2 на игру.Заработав первые 100 долларов,они понимают,что надо "заработать"еще и еще.(цены на товар"кусаются").Можно сделать Главный товар-подарок...(фантазируем сами), Сам процесс зарабатывания денег и их обмен на призы может быть "уложен "в один ,два  "захода"-"Время заняться шопингом",а может стать фоновой игрой на весь вечер.

Роль ведущего -анонсы,реклама (товары уникальны),правила приобретения товаров,и подогрев интереса гостей..."Выходим на ....,готов заплатить ....это только аванс,зарплата впереди....,блондинкам скидка....
Финал:все довольны,уносят с собой честно заработанные призы...
Теперь отзыв гостей:в восторге,даже скидывались с друзьями,чтобы приобрести товар.
...Я тоже решила сделать магазин,впереди-"Сладкая свадьба",соответственно будут товары по тематике...и мороженое тоже!
Есть мысль с настоящими дензнаками или 50 на 50 ,смотря какую цель преследуем-заработать или праздник гостям (да и себе) подарить-решение за молодоженами!
Вот такие наброски.....

----------


## BONATA

> Сейчас многие делают затею на свадьбе-"Свадебный магазин",у меня еще руки до этого не дошли,но говорят-удачно проходит.Правда,подготовка к этому требуется,и затраты дополнительные..,но "овчинка выделки стоит..."


Подтверждаю, "фишка" работает  очень хорошо. Гости все довольны. :Yes4:

----------


## BONATA

> Финал:все довольны,уносят с собой честно заработанные призы...


*БАЙКА С ЮБИЛЕЯ* (подслушано мною в фоей)...

Жена звонит мужу:
- Дорогой, скоро торт вынесут и я сразу заказываю такси. Забыла тебе сказать. Я заработала 600 евро, купила шампанское и магнитик.

Муж после долгого молчания отвечает:
- Дорогая, кажется, я тебя теряю!

----------

ЛАНКОМ (29.03.2016)

----------


## BONATA

Один из вариантов...еще не все товары для продажи выставили..

----------

zzz111 (03.04.2016)

----------


## Lena65

> Ответила бы так : "Правильно! И мне бы тамада с одной одной рюмки не понравилась. Поэтому и предлагаю наполнить по второй".


 "Между первой и второй - пора выпить с тамадой!"

----------


## tataluna

> Добрый вечер! Пояснения по "Свадебному магазину"... Первоисточник найти не удалось,информация через третьи руки.Может что-то "навеет" и придумаете свое.Мои мысли уже "в пути". Буду реализовывать,излагаю суть вперемешку со своими комментариями.
> Идея:свадебный магазин-это эксклюзивные призы для гостей и помощник в вопросе:как развлечь гостей. На отдельно оформленном столе вывеска:_________SHOP (в прочерке можно фамилию молодоженов,по названию свадьбы,если тематика,можно просто свадебный шоп;-это мои дополнения).Магазин представлен :напитки (шампанское ,вода,алкогольные напитки с торговой маркой -фото молодоженов. СД-диски,шоколад,пазлы(для детей на свадьбе,а можно и взрослые пазлы),магниты,кружки,футболки.....,все с символикой торговой марки! 
> На магнитах-"будьте счастливы ,как мы!"(фото), именные шоколадки Светланка ,Аленка,Димочка и т. д.
> 
> Чтобы получить подарок,нужно "зарабатывать  именную валюту".Т.е.нужны будут денежные купюры разного достоинства(сувенирные,с фото,датой свадьбы в серии купюры)-это поощрения самым активным за участие в свадебной игре.(Первым вышел на танцпол?Произнес тост? Вышел на конкурс? и прочие заслуги).
> Получить купюру-это тоже подарок.Цены в свадебном магазине установлены.Гости 2подсаживаются2 на игру.Заработав первые 100 долларов,они понимают,что надо "заработать"еще и еще.(цены на товар"кусаются").Можно сделать Главный товар-подарок...(фантазируем сами), Сам процесс зарабатывания денег и их обмен на призы может быть "уложен "в один ,два  "захода"-"Время заняться шопингом",а может стать фоновой игрой на весь вечер.
> 
> Роль ведущего -анонсы,реклама (товары уникальны),правила приобретения товаров,и подогрев интереса гостей..."Выходим на ....,готов заплатить ....это только аванс,зарплата впереди....,блондинкам скидка....
> Финал:все довольны,уносят с собой честно заработанные призы...
> ...


Мне понравилось :Ok: 
Остаётся распределить за какой конкурс сколько платить и цену товарам. И количество напечатанных купюр.  :Blink:

----------


## Толмач

Классная идея ! только мне кажется, что сей магазин больше подходит для корпоративов. Но мысль сама по себе - прекрасная! Спасибо!

----------


## Толичек

Насчет денежных сборов на свадьбах действительно молодые не хотят, чтобы собирали деньги с гостей. Вот на одной свадьбе молодые попросили, что бы все подарки подарили в начале свадьбы. И больше ни каких сборов денег. Даже на девочку и мальчика.

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Хорошая идейка с магазином, но затраты конечно будут. Спасибо, буду при встрече молодым предлагать.

----------


## ello

> Дорогие гости! А знаете ли вы, с какого момента, с какого события начинается совместный путь двух молодых людей к свадьбе?
> Гости дают разные варианты, подвести к варианту – сватовство.
> 
> Уж если посватался жених, да получил согласие, то уж точно – свадьбе быть! Молодые! Признайтесь всем, сватовство было?
> 
> Одной из самых важных частей сватовства является похвальба. Это когда сваты нахваливают «товар». Сваты жениха – «купца», а сваты невесты – «товар». А так как наши молодые уже успели расписаться  и стали официально семьёй, то кивать на сватов уже поздно. Хвалиться будете сами, тем, чем богаты. А что каждый человек может считать своим богатством? Конечно своих родных и друзей. Вот их вы нам сейчас и представите. Так что поднимайтесь, так хвастовство будет выглядеть убедительнее. Примите наиболее удобную позу. Рука на пояс, грудь вперёд. Кто начнёт? Начнём с жениха. Итак, (имя жениха), начинай. Говоришь примерно следующее: «А посмотри-ка, любимая моя супруга, какие у меня родители!» Потом хвастается (имя невесты) своими родителями. Потом братьями, сёстрами, дядями, тётями. И так, пока не перехвастаетесь всеми категориями своих родных. Ну, и конечно же, друзей не забудьте. Молодые, ваша речь должна поизноситься так, чтобы нам стало без дополнительных объяснений ясно, что вы этих людей считаете действительно своим богатством и гордитесь ими. Дорогие гости, а вас я попрошу наполнить свои бокалы, очень скоро они вам пригодятся. Ну, Денис, начинай!
> А теперь поднимем бокалы за приобретённых сегодня родственников!


Очень понравилось, спасибо! Буду пробовать в этом сезоне!!!!




> В самом начале 1-3 тост  праздника развлечения должны или же отсутствовать вообще или  должны быть не навязчивы.... гости приехали с прогулки голодные... к тому же дайте им возможность поднять себе настроения рюмочкой- другой, познакомиться, пообщаться..... ..... Если дергать гостей каждые пять минут- то они могут нервничать... В начале развлекаем *словом*...!!!! Я лично начинаю активировать гостей с 4 тоста- Он у меня за друзей.   Вот тогда мы знакомимся... шутим, включаем момент игры...Хорошо пойдут какие либо кричалки, или шуточный массажи, какие либо медитации для поднятия настроения....-... Все что отвлекает их внимание на 5-7 минут...А первые три тоста направлены на молодых и родителей....там нужны определенные по силе материалы. . .


Просто умничка я тоже так считаю, я вообще сильно гостей за первым столом не дёргаю, нужно чувствовать публику!!!Тогда Вас любят, а если читать стихи бесконечно никому не нужные это отстой и стандарт для  пенсионного возраста!!!

----------


## Elguna

> А у меня в прошедший сезон лишь единожды попросили такие сборы. Невеста захотела "отбить" торт. Спрашиваю у нее уже перед самым началом аукциона: "Ты действительно уверенна, что гости торт будут покупать? На мой взгляд они к этому совсем не готовы..." Со скрипом продали два кусочка (кажется, рублей по 250) 
> 
> А все остальные пары четко оговаривали "Никаких денежных конкурсов"


Всем привет, а у меня в основном всегда из денежных "на мальчика - на девочку" присутствует конкурс, никто еще не отказывался, а торт - это уж как пойдет, и с молодыми заранее все оговариваю, если вижу, что гости готовы купить - так почему ж не продать, ну а если нет - так на "нет" и суда нет, все по ситуации. Больше стараемся денег не вытягивать из гостей, никаких лотерей, аукционов и т.д.

----------


## Толмач

> Просто умничка я тоже так считаю, я вообще сильно гостей за первым столом не дёргаю, нужно чувствовать публику!!!Тогда Вас любят, а если читать стихи бесконечно никому не нужные это отстой и стандарт для  пенсионного возраста!!!


Я за первым столом и поцелй продаю и боцманов выбираю, и игры провожу. Все довольны. Главное, на мой взгляд, всё делать ненавязчиво.

----------


## морошка

Оставьте стаканы, вилки все бросьте,
 Встречаем! Из города......................гости!
 Посмотрите-ка на них, вон какие штучки!
 Ну-ка, гости дорогие помашите ручкой!

 Из...........................приехали друзья, родные,
 Покажитесь, кто вы такие!
 Молодцы какие, да и вот их сколько,
 И вы тоже помашите … ножкой только.

 Из.............................друзья и родственники есть?
 Мы очень рады, что вы сегодня здесь!
 Да скорее поднимайтесь, что же вы сидите
 И все вместе разом подмигните.

 А теперь приветствуем поскорей
 Из...........................долгожданных гостей!
 Мы жениха попросим: «Не ревнуй!»
 Пошлите все невесте воздушный поцелуй.

 А сейчас встречаем соседний регион,
 Город............................., вам низкий поклон!
 А теперь вы жениху и невесте
 Поклон еще ниже отвесьте.

 Есть город на земле, который многим нравиться,
 И город этот.................................называет ся.
 Приветствуем вас, а вы нам в ответ
 Крикните дружно и громко: «Привет!»

 Все встречи отменив, дела свои все бросив,
 Приехали к нам из................................гости!
 Теперь невесту мы просим не сердиться,
 И жениху поцелуй воздушный пригодится.

 Из..................................родные, друзья!
 Без вас нам сегодня никак нельзя!
 На жениха с невестой посмотрите – вроде ничего.
 Так какая они пара? Покажите – «Во!»

 Теперь попросим всех гостей подняться
 И в руки взять наполненный бокал,
 С тем, кто напротив, выпить и поцеловаться!
 Такой на нашей свадьбе ритуал!

----------

Аллник (06.10.2016), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Ольга-Вдохновение

Девочки! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти игру "Пакет-сюрприз" с музыкальными нарезками. Где-то видела, не могу найти. А у кого-нибудь есть нарезки отдельными треками. Заранее спасибо, тому, кто откликнется. Завтра мероприятие-хочу попробовать!!!

----------


## BimBoom

> Девочки! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти игру "Пакет-сюрприз" с музыкальными нарезками. Где-то видела, не могу найти. А у кого-нибудь есть нарезки отдельными треками. Заранее спасибо, тому, кто откликнется. Завтра мероприятие-хочу попробовать!!!


ЗАЙДИТЕ СЮДА: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4497156

----------


## Елена Б

Конкурс «Вы ходите по кругу…»
Командам предлагается выполнить все условия  предложенные ведущим, причём, выполняя новое условие, не забывать про предыдущее.

Вы ходите по кругу… вы ходите по кругу. Вы- большой и важный начальник. У вас величественная осанка. В руках у вас дорогой кожаный портфель, в котором сегодня папка с важными документами… весом 12 кг. Вы ходите по кругу… На голове у вас модная шляпа, которую порывы ветра пытаются сорвать и унести. В левой руке у вас сотовый телефон, по которому вам беспрерывно звонят, а папка тяжёлая и вам тяжело . Под её тяжестью вы склоняетесь на право, а ветер сдувает шляпу, а ещё эти звонки… Вы ходите по кругу…На носу у вас очки в золотой оправе, которые почему то всё время падают… Вы важный начальник, вы ходите по кругу…Грудь у вас колесом, вы горды собой. Вы ходите по кругу…










Вы – шпион иностранной разведки. Вы ходите по кругу…  Вы чувствуете за собой слежку, вы осторожно оглядываетесь назад, вы идёте осторожным шпионским шагом… Вы ходите по кругу… Но лицо у вас безмятежное, наверное в целях конспирации. За спиной у вас рюкзачок с портативной рацией весом 48кг. В правом кармане- пистолет, дуло которого всё время высовывается наружу, в левом –финский	 нож, который больно колет вам ногу.  Но вы чувствуете за собой слежку, вы пригибаетесь, оборачиваетесь, застываете на месте, а рюкзак тяжёлый… Вы плохо видите вокруг из за слишком тёмных стёкол очков. Парик всё время сползает на глаза, а накладные усы отклеиваются… Вы изображаете безмятежность в целях конспирации… Вы ходите по кругу… И вдруг, вы почувствовали опасность… Вы приседаете, достаёте пистолет… Начинаете целится в право, в лево, осторожно на согнутых ногах передвигаетесь по кругу… Вы крутой шпион… Вы ходите по кругу….

----------

kaznarina (03.06.2018), Museface (30.01.2017)

----------


## Юозовна

Может, я уже не первая расскажу об этом, не успеваю перечитать все-все, что уже есть. Я проводила так. Обычно это в первой половине свадьбы -  конкурс на знакомство и сближение гостей. Сначала двое гостей (чаще это свидетели) приглашают остальных в две команды, это могут быть те же паровозики, из тех людей, кто на танцплощадке, а остальных гостей приводят уже из зала.  Первое задание: чья команда быстрее построится в шеренгу по росту, начиная самого высокого от меня. Мы с женихом и невестой (они пока не участвуют) определяем победителя.  Второе задание – в команде перестраиваются по именам, начиная с буквы А полного имени (так же на скорость).  Снова выявляется команда – победитель, при этом каждый участник называет своё имя. Ну и третье задание – перестроиться в команде по дате рождения, назвав месяц рождения. «Проигравшая» команда не желает оставаться на втором почетном месте, и мы продолжаем. Следующим конкурсом будет эстафета, нужно повязать на шею платочек ( или без него), добежать до стула и поставить на листочке свою подпись. Победителю – «УРА!». Но весь подвох в том, под чем они подписались. Я разворачиваю листочек, а там задание: команда с удовольствием исполнит любимый танец жениха, или тещи ну и т.д., заготовки могут быть разные. А дальше «…танцуют все!»
Проходит обычно весело и таким образом можно мне, как ведущей, постараться запомнить самой, как зовут гостей, чтобы потом уже обращаться к ним по имени. Конкурс давний-давний, но я сама его люблю и иногда, по ситуации, провожу.

----------

Аллник (14.01.2017)

----------


## prozerpina65

> Может, я уже не первая расскажу об этом, не успеваю перечитать все-все, что уже есть. Я проводила так. Обычно это в первой половине свадьбы -  конкурс на знакомство и сближение гостей. Сначала двое гостей (чаще это свидетели) приглашают остальных в две команды, это могут быть те же паровозики, из тех людей, кто на танцплощадке, а остальных гостей приводят уже из зала.  Первое задание: чья команда быстрее построится в шеренгу по росту, начиная самого высокого от меня. Мы с женихом и невестой (они пока не участвуют) определяем победителя.  Второе задание – в команде перестраиваются по именам, начиная с буквы А полного имени (так же на скорость).  Снова выявляется команда – победитель, при этом каждый участник называет своё имя. Ну и третье задание – перестроиться в команде по дате рождения, назвав месяц рождения. «Проигравшая» команда не желает оставаться на втором почетном месте, и мы продолжаем. Следующим конкурсом будет эстафета, нужно повязать на шею платочек ( или без него), добежать до стула и поставить на листочке свою подпись. Победителю – «УРА!». Но весь подвох в том, под чем они подписались. Я разворачиваю листочек, а там задание: команда с удовольствием исполнит любимый танец жениха, или тещи ну и т.д., заготовки могут быть разные. А дальше «…танцуют все!»
> Проходит обычно весело и таким образом можно мне, как ведущей, постараться запомнить самой, как зовут гостей, чтобы потом уже обращаться к ним по имени. Конкурс давний-давний, но я сама его люблю и иногда, по ситуации, провожу.


Я тоже провожу подобный конкурс. Делю народ на команды (капитаны - жених и невеста; юбиляр и супруг/а или просто примерно пополам). И также начинаюся перестраивалки:
1. По росту (от самого низенького до высокого), потом наоборот;
2. По размеру ноги (допустим, от золушкиного размера до самого гигантского);
3. По цвету волос (например, от самого блондинистого до самого брюнета);...
4. По размеру груди (от "нулевого" до, к примеру, Сердючкиного).
А после плавно перехожу к какому-нибудь офф-топному танцу (на выбывание). Мне нравится (наверное, потому, что и народу тоже) Лезгинка на двоих. Это когда под лезгиночку с шариками, зажатыми лбами, пары танцуют, не помогая себе руками. Кто не удержал - тот, соответственно выбыл. Вроде, и примитивненько, но народу нравится. А шарики, как таковые, я почему-то не очень люблю. У меня их мало бывает.

----------


## Olgaj

Все добрый день, можно вклиниться к вам в темку?
массовый конкурс.Скорей всего я повторюсь и Америку не открою, но расскажу как провожу я: вызываю свидетелей, прошу собрать команду свидетеля и свидетельницы (одинаково по кол-ву людей), после происходит командная работа св-ля и св-цы они с помощью своих команд показывают определённый вид танцев (канкан, утята, лезгинка, цыганочка), а жених и невсета оценивают кто же лучше, в итоге побеждает дружба. Может и банально, но есть люди которым это очень нравится и они с удовольствием участвуют в данном конкурсе.

----------


## prozerpina65

А мне ещё нравится "Поцелуйный коридор". Тоже не Америка, конечно, но всё же... Вызываются пары (или "назначаются" невестой) и строятся напротив друг друга на расстоянии (примерно) шага. Затем по команде (можно условно им присвоить номера) пары, держась (соприкасаясь руками) должны поцеловаться, при этом не сдвигаясь с места (это основное условие). После этого, все делают полшага назад и действо продолжается в том же духе. Вскоре получится так, что кто-то обязательно оступится и, соответственно, эта пара выбывает. Оставшиеся продолжают отходить на полшага и целоваться. Как правило, народ подыгрывает паре жениха и невесты, чтобы они выиграли, но бывает, что и кто-то из гостей получает приз. Уверяю, проходит интересно.

----------

k.,fif (22.11.2016), oxanaageeva (16.08.2018), Антонина Муравьева (26.01.2016)

----------


## patris

хорошо, но кажется затянуто,

----------


## patris

что-то не совсем поняла...

----------


## prozerpina65

> что-то не совсем поняла...


Попробую показать. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/4335607m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/4330487m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

zzz111 (03.04.2016), Антонина Муравьева (26.01.2016)

----------


## ТАМАДА ЛОРА

Всем большой привет! Я обычно перед тем, как пригласить гостей за стол ( не важно- какое мероприятие), просто обращаюсь к гостям в свободной форме с приветствием. Говорю: всё, что на столах- это не обман зрения, а яства, готовые к употреблению! Сразу звучит отбивка -"Пора за стол" или " Давай наливай". Здеь у кого, что есть из нарезок.
Можно сказать такие слова:
У нас сегодня праздник и это так серьёзно,
Давайте весеслиться пока ещё не поздно!
Пока  довольно трезвы и на столах закуска,
Давайте веселиться, по -нашему , по-русски!! ( произношу эти слова, исходя из того какой формат праздника). 

А можно другие:

Пусть этот день войдет в историю навечно,
И имениннику( молодоженам он) пусть радость принесет,
И гости веселятся пусть беспечно- никто, надеюсь грустным не уйдет.
Чтоб торжество начать, как полагается-
Бокалы всем наполнить предлагается! ( звучит заставка - наполняются бокалы)

Первый тост. Затем я провожу интерактив "Знакомство"- так называемая презентация гостей. Здесь говорю о том, что когда человек аплодирует, у него вырабатывается гармон радости, так на внутренней стороне ладони расположены такие рецепторы, которые отвечают за позитив, за повышение жизненного тонуса...бла-бла-бла. и чем больше мы аплодируем- тем быстрее улучшается наше настроение Чато использую прикольные именные нарезки для виновников торжества. Для гостей- забойные музыкальные отбивки. Класнно идет в последнее время " Мама Люба давай" - минусовка. Она такая драйвовая- что гости . Естественно, использую стихотворные представлялки, описанные многими коллегами выше. Здесь можно придумать кучу вариаций и с шарами, и с флажками, цветными салфетками и т.д. :Yahoo:

----------

zzz111 (03.04.2016)

----------


## beleva01

•	А мы продолжаем и я предлагаю узнать, зачем каждый из вас пришли сюда? И вновь нам помогут в этом цвета радуги. (заранее раздола цветные карточки)
 Кто выбрал зеленый - пришел напиться. 
Красный - повеселиться. 
Желтый - поесть чего-нибудь вкусненького. 

А теперь поменяйтесь листочками 
Как для каждого закончится праздник
зеленый – уснет за столом 
Красный – уезжая прихватит с собой бутылку 
Желтый – уедет рано и трезвый 
А теперь поменяйтесь листочками
А теперь проверим на что готовы гости в знак благодарности за приглашение 
зеленый – выпьют стоя за именинника
Красный – 3 раза громко скажут поздравляем 
Желтый –поцелуют соседку по столу.

----------

oxanaageeva (16.08.2018), Антонина Муравьева (26.01.2016), Крымчанка (01.09.2017)

----------


## maxona12

Гороскоп СПАСИБО АВТОРАМ
Чтобы составить гороскоп, гостей просят вслух произнести свои имена и записывают их в том порядке, как они были названы.

1.    Между...    (ж)               и   (м)                       пробежит искра, и ВЫ     поймете, что это не просто увлечение, А  любовь с первого взгляда.
 2. (Ж)____________ вспомнит, как же она    давно не отдыхала, и позволит себе    расслабиться с... (м                  )
3. (М) __________скоро начнет давать    всем взаймы и, выпив энную порцию спиртного,   запнется   о   шикарные длинные ноги... (ж_________). При этом он забудет, кому и сколько дал.
4.  (М)__________ опьянеет от аромата духов... (ж)_______________.
5.  (Ж__________)выберет для себя секс-символ, и им окажется... (м_______)
6.  (М________)подарит сегодня... (ж___________)свой нежный поцелуй.
7.   (Ж_______)пойдет дальше, потому что она подарит... (м_________)просто всю себя.
8.  Ближе к полуночи... (ж____________)) и... (ж________)отправятся в ночной клуб и встретят там двух молодых, красивых, богатых... вы сами пони¬маете... Но пойдут туда не одни, а прихватив с собой... (м_________) который выиграет в казино 20000 дол¬ларов.
9.  (Ж_______)) пригласит всех остав¬шихся к себе в гости.
10.  (Ж__________) и... (м_______)в конце вечера будут ходить по залу и спрашивать: «Вам пустые бутылки не нужны?»
11.  (М__________) прямо сейчас про¬изнесет тост

----------

Kescha (14.06.2016), Museface (30.01.2017), Аллник (06.10.2016)

----------


## maxona12

И вновь маленькая сказочка-раньше делала ее до 3 тоста на свадьбе СПАСИБО АВТОРАМ
История знакомства
Жених невеста свидетель, дуб мама невесты
Ведущий   (обращаясь   к   публике).   
Знаете   ли   вы,   как познакомились наши новобрачные? 
Хотите узнать? Только у меня условие: 
Я начну, а вы кончайте, Дружно хором отвечайте!
За горами, за долами, За широкими морями, 
Не на небе - на земле.
В_(город) не в селе
У (_Мама невесты )- молодицы
Народилася девица.
Стала быстро подрастать,
Буйным цветом... расцветать.
Расцвела она немножко....
Вот сидела у окошка
Как-то вечером она,
Одинешенька - одна (была, жила и т.д.)
Ведущий подсказывает невесте: "Возьми себя за сердце -слева!"
Сердце что-то очень ныло,
Ставни тихо отворила,
Чтоб тоску свою унять,
Настроение... поднять.
"Погожу ужо немножко!"
Вдруг захлопало... окошко (в ладошки),
Ветер буйно разыгрался,
Вихрем в комнату ворвался,
Подобрал, поднял девицу,
Быстро вынес из... светлицы (темницы),
Вы поймите разговор,
Это был, конечно... вор! (он)
(Роль вора обычно играет свидетель.)
Вор драконом оказался, Он к девице привязался,
 Не хотел ее пустить Свою маму навестить... 
А мамуля той порою, Я от Вас ничего не скрою, 
Вот уж в слезы, Вот уж в плач.

Мать невесты стонет, отчаянно жестикулируя. 
"Где же ты, дракон-палач! Кто же дочку мне избавит
 От драконовых когтей, Кто ее ко мне доставит
Не жалеючи... лаптей?" (ногтей, детей, очей, денег и т.д.) 
Мимо ехал парень смелый,
Встает жених. Изображает верховую езду или за рулем авто.
Раскрасавец - удалец. "Мать! 
Возьмусь-ка я за дело! 
И пойдем мы под венец!" 
"Да, а дочка-то красива?"
Мать машет головой и руками. 
"Ах, сынок, да всем на диво! И красива и умна.
Не девица, а... княжна (сатана, жена и т.д.)".
Ведущий. Месяц под косой блестит... 
Гости. А во лбу звезда горит... 
Ведущий. А сама-то величава... 
Гости. Выступает словно пава... 
Ведущий. А как речь-то говорит... 
Гости. Словно реченька журчит...
"Ну, мамань, тогда за дело!
С этим справлюсь я умело".
На добра коня садяся,
В путь дорожку снарядяся,
Он пустился в дальний путь,
Чтоб красавицу... вернуть (обуть, надуть).
Долго ехал иль далеко...
Перед ним вдруг дуб высокий.
Ведущий предлагает встать большому мужчине и поднять обе руки вверх. На дубу висит ларец. Там драконовый... конец!
Как правило, слово "конец" ведущий не произносит, а ждет
его от гостей; затем, выдержав паузу, обращается к
гостям.
Как события развивались, 
Вы уж сами догадались.
И пока_(жених) скакал,
Тот дракон концы отдал...
А_(невеста) удивилась,
Что она освободилась. 
Тут жених к ней подошел 
И такую речь повел:
Жених, поворачивается к невесте, жестикулирует "палец
вверх или "пальцы веером". "
Я злодея зарубил?" (Невеста кивает.)
 "Зарубил".
"Я тебя освободил?" (Невеста кивает.)
"Освободил".
"А теперь, душа-девица,
На тебе хочу... жениться!"
А девица глазки вниз и промолвила 
Тут за руки они взялись, 
Мигом в ЗАГС и ... расписались".
Так давайте поднимем бокалы за такое интересное знакомство, которое привело к не менее интересной свадьбе. «Горько!»

----------

Kescha (14.06.2016), oxanaageeva (16.08.2018)

----------


## gavrilyuk

А я обычно провожу в начале игру "Кто зачем сюда пришел?", еще на сайте есть игровой блок "Хорошее настроение" его тоже использую в начале, для создания настроения!

----------


## Лемка

> Спасибо за идейку одевания а потом раздевания, а то я вот думаю как обыграть этот стриптиз, чтоб не раздевать кума полностю до трусов, не знаю поймут ли гости, а невеста просит стриптиз когда ее украдут-за выкуп.


есть несколько способов избежать раздевания - например, с резиночками, имитирующими бельё, или кочан капусты "раздеть"...

упс... не заметил, что пост 2010 года)

----------


## figaristka

> Оставьте стаканы, вилки все бросьте,
>  Встречаем! Из города......................гости!
>  Посмотрите-ка на них, вон какие штучки!
>  Ну-ка, гости дорогие помашите ручкой!
> 
>  Из...........................приехали друзья, родные,
>  Покажитесь, кто вы такие!
>  Молодцы какие, да и вот их сколько,
>  И вы тоже помашите … ножкой только.
> ...


Будет точно не затянуто, а даже наоборот, если для каждой группы гостей подобрать музыкальные нарезки (поживее и посовременей). Ведущая их представляет, гости встают и танцуют несколько секунд.

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> Я начну, а вы кончайте,


Лучше так: Я начну , а вы продолжайте...

----------

ЛАНКОМ (29.03.2016)

----------


## Любаша- краса

Ух, ты, классная темка! Так много всего интересного! Это я сюда не зря попала.

----------


## Кошманенок

Здравствуйте всем прекрасным чудесницам. Я у вас тут новенькая но вот решила тоже поделиться. 
Я узнаю кто зачем пришел с помошью шариков. Расскладываю шарики 4цветов по кол-ву гостей под тарелочки до начала банкета.
когда приходит время обычно после второго тоста прошу гостей найти что лежит под тарелочкой, правильно шарик, какой? Правильно воздушный.
Значит его нужно? Ну конечно же надуть.
гости надувают и завязывают шарики на узелок. А теперь поднимаем шарики те цвет кого я назову.
Синии шарики посмотрите на них этих людей дома плохо кормят,
сегодня они пришли вкусно покушать.
Зеленые шарики это самые щедрые гости на нашем торжестве.
Желтые шарики этих людей сегодня домой понесут на руках
Сегодня они пришли напиться.
Красные шарики этим гостям сегодня особое внимание т.к 
Попали они сюда совершенно случайно.
Ну а теперь берем острый предмет отодвигаемся от тарелок чтоб не доедать остатки от шариков и
Все гости сегодня станцуют
Все гости сегодня споют
А в честь молодых (юбиляра)
Праздничный салют.

----------

Kescha (14.06.2016), LUDMILAKOSA (30.07.2017), Антонина Муравьева (26.01.2016)

----------


## Масяня

*Кошманенок*,  Оля-ля, измени немного трактовку цветов, и заиграет новыми красками. Потому как твои не в каждой компании воспримутся адекватно. ИМХО :Tender:  
Что значит - дома плохо кормят,  ты только что практически опустила вторую половину этих людей. Эти люди сегодня были все в делах, в заботах, что крошки маковой не съели, а значит пришли хорошенько подкрепиться.





> Желтые шарики этих людей сегодня домой понесут на руках
> Сегодня они пришли напиться.



это самые выносливые люди, потому что они вынесут и друга на плече, и ...... продолжай сама




> Красные шарики этим гостям сегодня особое внимание т.к 
> Попали они сюда совершенно случайно.


то есть - для юбиляра эти люди совершенно чужие. А может они самые замечательные?! потому что замечают, кто во что одет, кто сколько приятных слов сказал и т.д.....

Оля-ля - как тебе такой вариант?!

----------

Антонина Муравьева (26.01.2016)

----------


## кацулька

доброго времени суток! я после первого тоста предлагаю гостям поздороваться: с соседом слева - крепким товарищеским рукопожатием, с соседом справа - дружескими объятиями, с соседом напротив - хлопнуть друг друг по ладошкам и сказать привет! потом машем и посылаем воздушные поцелуи виновникам торжества. или запускаю эстафетку до молодых (юбиляра), если столы буквой П стоят. начиная с дальних кроев, и какая сторона быстрее передаст привет (объятия, поцелуй в щечку и т.д.). фончиком можно припев песни "Давай, давай, привет передавай" НеАнгелы и Адесса

----------

Barguzenok (27.12.2016), katerina33 (24.10.2018)

----------


## Geshka

Правила на свадьбе.

Когда-то давно уже не смогла «вещать» традиционные ПРАВИЛА на свадьбе, но Кубань- матушка со своим менталитетом требовала какого-то упорядочивания в поведении, особенно, если было много приглашённых из станиц. И какое-то время, я проговаривала в течение 1-го застолья «свои правила» по типу Г. ОСТЕРА.

Подводка к правилам звучала примерно так: 
Уже достаточно давно учёные вывели утверждение, что Человек очень хитрое существо и он с бОльшим удовольствием делает всё наоборот. Поэтому именно к сегодняшнему празднику были написаны Правила сегодняшнего застолья и если Вы послушаете и сделайте всё наоборот, то наша свадьба будет самая весёлая, самая дружная, самая задорная… по крайней мере в городе ….
1.	Если ты пришёл на свадьбу 
           Не теряйся ни минуты
           Кушай много пей побольше
           Не вставай из-за стола 
           Чтоб проснувшись завтра утром не сказал бы с сожаленьем:
           «Вот глупец развесил уши, пробу снял не со всего»

2.	И жених, кончно,  должен про свою забыть невесту.
           И болтать с друзьями долго и курить, курить, курить.
           Всю ведь жизнь ещё быть вместе,
           Наглядитесь друг на друга,
           А на  свадьбе той невеста обойдётся без тебя.
           Сразу все поймут, что оба - очень любите друг друга.

3.	Если вдруг на этой свадьбе
           Тамада настырно просит 
           Выйти в круг потанцевать
           Или даже поиграть -
           Не идите ни за что,
           А сидите и грустите.
           Будет вам приятно вспомнить, 
            Что скучнее этой свадьбы - 
            Не видали ничего!

4.	Если вдруг украли туфлю
           Это очень хорошо
           Вы смелее наливайте 
           Полбутылки прямо в туфлю
           Чтоб дружка споить скорее
           И тогда на свадьбе этой
           Ему делать всем на радость
           Не придется ничего
           Или деньги попросите
           Хоть 500, а лучше «Тыщу»
           Он получит их обратно
           Как жениться будет сам!

5.	 Если время поджимает, 
            На часах уж ровно 10,
            Вы смелее собирайтесь,
            И пока маршрутки ходят,
            Отправляйтесь-ка  домой,
            Чтобы дома, без запрета 
            Быстро-быстро лечь в кроватку -
            Это же гораздо лучше,
            Чем на свадьбе погулять.


Народ с улыбкой реагировал, и в течение вечера «проблем» не было – с «питьём из туфельки», с тем, что жених где-то «бродит», а невеста одна, и т. д.
Сейчас уже, правда, необходимость в этих «правилах» отпала. Так что я, практически, никогда их уже не рассказываю. Но может кому-то и пригодится. Буду рада.

----------


## Кошманенок

Масяня огромное спасибо за совет обязательно воспользуюсь.

Есть у меня еще вот такое знакомство с гостями. Огромное спасибо автору к сожалению не помню имени.


 Друзья дорогие!
 Позвольте представиться
 Тем, кому свадьбу вести поручается.
 Начну с себя – меня Ольгой зовут
 На праздниках всегда меня повсюду ждут!
 02.А мой напарник известен округе всей.
 Наш лучший в мире ди-джей Алексей!
 Это супер ди-джей, сепер-мега МС… Дискотека Авария
 03.Друзья, позируем все смело –
 __________________- специалист умелый!
 Фотография 9 на 12… И.Аллегрова
 04.Шутить мы будем здесь прилично,
 И_______________ снимет видео отлично!
 Я всегда с собой беру видеокамеру… СамСебеРежиссер
 05.Давайте знакомиться дальше скорей.
 Аплодисментов своих не жалей!
 Овации мы дарим первым дамам,
 Что жениху с невестой – мамы!
 Моя милая мама, свет твоих глаз всюду рядом со мной…С.Михайлов
 06.Пусть встанут папы молодых,
 Мы аплодируем в честь них.
 Папа, папа, папа посидим вдвоем…Дайкири
 07.В калейдоскоп семейный пестрый
 Вписались новобрачных сестры!
 Сестра, сестра, тепло костра, огонек свечи в ледяной ночи…СестрыЗайцевы
 08.И надо должное отдать бы
 Кто жениху с невестой братья!
 Брат ты мне или не брат, рад ты мне или не рад…А..Державин
 09.Не ради славы, чести ради
 Молодоженов встанут дяди!
 Ах, какой был мужчина, настоящий полковник…А.Пугачева
 10.И мы приветствовать не против,
 Коль новобрачных встанут тети!
 Не волнуйся, тетя, дядя на работе…ВеселыеРебята
 11.Сыграем дружно ладушки
 Мы дедушке и бабушке!
 Бабушка рядышком с дедушкой…РусскаяНародная
 12.Пусть встанут, чтобы их заметили,
 Создавшейся семьи свидетели!
 Выпьем за любовь, как блестят сейчас твои глаза…И.Николаев
 13.А есть ли крестные у нас?
 Им аплодируем сейчас.
 Все что в жизни есть у меня…Самоцветы
 14.Хотелось видеть бы еще нам
 Племянников молодоженов!
 В каждом маленьком ребенке, и в мальчишке, и в девченке…Из М/Ф
 15.Скажу я просто, без затей:
 Аплодисменты– для друзей!
 Дружба крепкая не сломается, не расклеится от дождей и вьюг…
 16.А есть средь вас, прошу, ответьте,
 Героев торжества соседи?
 В нашем доме поселился замечательный сосед…Э.Пьеха
 17.А дальше,
 Чтоб вас не запутывать слишком,
 Попробую я перечислить всех списком:
 Свояченица, шурин, золовка, невестка,
 Деверь и зять есть у них, интересно?
 Ну где же ручки, ну где же ваши ручки…Вирус
 18.Давайте будем бить в ладоши
 Завсех гостей, за вас хороших!
 Хорошо, все будет хорошо…В.Сердючка
 20.Если никто не откликнулся на одно из вышеперечисленных:
 Еще не вечер, еще не вечер…Л.Вайкуле

----------

Елена Мамаджанова (02.04.2016)

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Мне кажется ооооооооооочень долго перечислять...

----------


## МаринаСмирнова

Часто использую универсальную шутку-знакомство. Подходит для всего и всегда проходит на "Ура!". Просишь всех гостей про себя загадать цифры от 1 до 3. А потом уже поднимаешь группами. Сначала тех, кто загадал цифру 1. Как правило, встают очень немногие. Сообщаешь гостям, что цифру 1 загадывают самые быстронапивающиеся (можно и любвеобильные, и обожающие поцелую, я каждый раз экспериментирую). Хохот в зале стоит невероятный. Потом поднимаются те, кто загадал цифру 2 (их уже побольше). Сообщаешь всем, что это самые безбашенные и ради виновников торжества они готовы на все. Предлагаешь им прямо за столами позажигать под очень веселую музыку. Музыка включается, и они начинают танцевать на своих местах, все аплодируют, толпа заводится. Ну а потом поднимаются те, кто загадал цирфу 3. Эту цифру всегда загадывает большинство. И тут сообщаешь всем, что вот они - самые пьющие. Каждый раз овации, смех и возгласы "Как угадали"))))

----------

Irisska (06.01.2018), Itati_s (17.01.2017), kaznarina (03.06.2018), LUDMILAKOSA (26.07.2017), Museface (30.01.2017), Антонина Муравьева (26.01.2016), лидия зотова (02.01.2020)

----------


## VERu

> Ассоциации
> 
>  Проводится  за первым столом 
> ВЕД:  есть такая детская игра. И спрашиваю. Если нашу именинницу ассоциировать с
> 1. фруктом, то какой это фрукт 
> 2.если это – металл 
> 3. если это - сказочный герой 
> 4. если это - музыкальный инструмент. 
> 5. Если это спиртной напиток
> ...


на подобие провожу ассоциации по картинкам. вначале работала с картинками распечатанными, сейчас- по возможности -на экран проецирую (кошка, собака, лебедь, рыбка, белочка,.....) вопрос к гостям: что общего между юбиляром и данным животным/птицей? например, она такая же трудолюбивая, как белочка, ласковая как кошечка, преданный  друг как собака, верная и любящая как лебедь и т.д.

----------


## tatiashka

> А я обычно провожу в начале игру "Кто зачем сюда пришел?", еще на сайте есть игровой блок "Хорошее настроение" его тоже использую в начале, для создания настроения!


Здравствуйте!А не подскажете,где можно посмотреть "Хорошее настроение" ?Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Оля провинциалка

Конечно, у меня опыта маловато, но я многое пробую и всегда анализирую, что не пошло и почему. И вот мои выводы: люди пришли в приподнятом настроении в ожидании праздника, поэтому длинные речи в стихах они или в прозе не кто слушать не будет (особенно в начале, когда слюнки бегут глядя на стол, а в дальнейшем тем более). Второе, игры должны быть простые, но увлекательные (когда человек счастлив, он как ребёнок и не зачем напрягать его сложными заданиями).
Из перечисленного я пробовала синонимы к слову выпить на мужском юбилее. Юбиляр мужчина с юмором и когда его короновали и провозгласили Ваше Величество объявили аукцион на самое оригинальное предложение выпить. Фразу нужно было начинать словами: "Ваше Величество давайте..." Синонимы применяли в меру своей интеллигентности. Аукцион помог закрепить титул именинника.
Когда вижу, что некоторые гости не дожидаясь моего приглашения наливают и быстренько выпивают я просто обмениваюсь с ними доброжелательным взглядом. А потом, когда выхожу со вторым тостом спрашиваю (уже оцененный здесь вопрос) Между первой и второй... и смотрю на тех, кто уже принял. Они с радостью хватаются за бутылку и кричат промежуток небольшой! А я в ответ между первой и второй можно выпить ещё две! Кто успел?! посмеялись и дальше.
Мне понравилась идея с правыми и левыми руками и комментарии забавные. Спасибо авторам  :Yes4:

----------

surok0209 (01.03.2017)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Здравствуйте!А не подскажете,где можно посмотреть "Хорошее настроение" ?Спасибо заранее!


Может вот это тебя интересует???
Эстафета хорошего настроения от Ирины Окрыленной.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135583&page=2
пост №24
Можешь, наверное, написать Ирине в личку! А то эта тема закрыта!

----------


## Мурамарина

Для небольшой компании можно провести такую знакомочку: каждый гость по очереди называет своё имя и даёт себе характеристику на первую букву имени. Ведущая подаёт пример: "Я - Марина. Мировая тамада!" Очень весело проходит, гости часто сами комментируют ответы друг друга.

А ещё в последнее время очень нравится аукцион "Для чего мы все пришли", то есть перечислить всё, для чего пришли гости на слог ПО. Опять же ведущая начинает: ПОздравить и ПОгулять на (юбилее, свадьбе и т.д.).

----------

Lusi75 (25.03.2016), zzz111 (03.04.2016), Елена 056 (27.08.2016), лидия зотова (02.01.2020)

----------


## Модестовна

*Мурамарина*,  Я  из глаголов с ПО распечатываю- один из вариантов,потруднее например ПОцеловать( юбиляршу,молодых), листочек держу в руке вместе с призом . У гостей появляется цель и стимул угадать что написано,также и с синонимом к слову ВЫПИТЬ,главное вариант посложнее.

----------

лидия зотова (02.01.2020)

----------


## galatea681

Друзья, где то на форуме видела видео ведущей, там  был конкурс редакторы журналов очень мне понравился. Мужчины изображают каждый свой журнал и девушка которая  станет лицом  журнала что то такое. Может подскажете где найти

----------


## Модестовна

*galatea681*, Это видео есть,  по моему, на форуме ВКМ

----------


## Schastie

скиньте почту в личку , я его скачала и вам могу отправить

----------


## nfnbfyf

"Поцелуйный коридор" -интересная идея!!!  :Yahoo: 

Ещё одним из самых незабываемых массовых, ярких, красочных  конкурсов являются "Цветные танцы". Они всегда проходят на "Ура!"

----------


## Оксана я

Коллективный тост (когда гости слышат упоминание о них дружно говорят свои слова) 
1.Солнышком день юбилейный сверкает
Ведь юбилеи не часто бывают.
Звучат  поздравленья и комплименты
И в честь именинницы аплодисменты.
2. Муж с любовью без сомненья жене скажет «С днём рожденья!»
3.Дочери  добра желая, маме крикнут ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ.
4. Восторга долго не тая в ладоши хлопает родня.
5. Соседи  юбилярши тут? Пусть поцелуй воздушный шлют.
6. Гости горла не жалея, поздравляют «С юбилеем!»
7. Зятья решили всем налить, как закричат «Давайте пить!»

(Так же можно добавить о сыне, снохе, коллегах)

----------

annushka (28.03.2016), fraerzzzz (28.07.2018), katerina33 (24.10.2018), Museface (30.01.2017), natali_markelova (29.03.2016), Svetulya (18.10.2017), tatka17 (29.08.2016), Zhenya198406 (19.08.2016), Александра))) (28.03.2016), Арина42 (03.03.2018), ВиккиВиктория (28.04.2017), Горошинка1972 (29.03.2016), Ирискина (01.04.2016), катрин04 (13.11.2018), ЛАНКОМ (04.04.2016), лидия зотова (02.01.2020), Лилия21 (08.05.2017), Матильда 1967 (02.04.2016), Ната-Я (03.08.2016), наталья севрюкова (20.03.2021), Натальяночка (25.03.2016), похестакес (15.01.2017), СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА (22.01.2017), Тамадюля (11.08.2016), татьяна тягунова (21.01.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (27.03.2016), Холява Лариса (25.03.2016)

----------


## Ирискина

> Ещё одним из самых незабываемых массовых, ярких, красочных конкурсов являются "Цветные танцы".


Цветные танцы интересно  очень ,как это всё происходит ? нужны  для этого реквизиты  какие -то?

----------


## Славина

> Цветные танцы интересно очень ,как это всё происходит ? нужны для этого реквизиты какие -то?


Платки, атласные ленты, разных цветов, можно разноцветные шары, нарезки песен, в которых упоминаются цвета.

----------

annuschka (02.04.2016), sa-sha76 (03.04.2016), Ирискина (20.04.2017), Марья2509 (25.12.2019), Наталия Торопова (03.08.2016), наталья севрюкова (24.07.2018)

----------


## annuschka

> 


Цветные танцы актуальны всегда! :Ok:  :Ok: 
Хотелось бы очень предпоследнюю завершающую песенку про белую стрекозу, синего кашалота и т.д  :Tender:

----------

oxanaageeva (16.08.2018), наталья севрюкова (20.03.2021)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Хотелось бы очень предпоследнюю завершающую песенку про белую стрекозу, синего кашалота и т.д


Аня, этой песни, похоже, нет в студийной записи,  только такая http://muzofon.com/search/%D1%81%D1%...BB%D0%BE%D1%82

----------

annuschka (30.01.2017)

----------


## Славина

> этой песни, похоже, нет в студийной записи, только такая


А я сразу вообще не поняла о чём речь)))))))))) песни такой не слышала.

----------


## Оксана я

В начале праздника можно провести всем знакомую игру "Живые кнопочки". Вот пример юбилейной игры. Вызываю пары (м+ж) из родственников, мужчины кнопочки (сидят на стульях), женщины игроки  стоят за спиной у муж. Иногда сигнал кнопки придумывают сами, иногда даю бумажки с моими сигналами , которые должны изобразить (Н-р, ор мартовского кота, плач грудного ребёнка и т.д., кто что вытащит, то и изображает). А потом задаю вопросы, касающиеся юбилярши.
1.	Сколько букв в слове юбилей?
2.	Год рождения именинницы? 
3.	Назовите девичью фамилию юбилярши?
4.	Сколько букв в полном имени юбилярши?
5.	Сколько внуков у именинницы? 
6.	Место жительства именинницы? 
7.	Назовите имя старшего из детей?  

А если это корпоратив, свадьба, 8 марта, вопросы подбираем. Конкурс проходит всегда хорошо, даже в начале праздника.

----------

Аллник (13.11.2017), Ната-Я (03.08.2016), Рина Лыгина (31.10.2020)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Очень интересное новое представление живой шляпы. Что нужно для счастья  -называется. Думаю у каждого есть нарезки для шляпы, просто собрать надо песни так, чтобы похоже было на желания гостей. например-она -хочу богатого... а он - эх, дал бы кто взаймы. Или она - женское счастье, он-я за тебя умру. Или она - лабутены, а он -она сумашедшая, но она моя (Воробьев). и т.д.

----------


## ЮлаЮла

> Платки, атласные ленты, разных цветов, можно разноцветные шары, нарезки песен, в которых упоминаются цвета.


Спасибо за идею, раньше делала приветствие гостей за столом по цветному признаку, а вот про цветные танцы не встречала. Можно ведь и без реквизита, вызывать на  танец по цвету одежды.

----------

